# Best of Aquabid... now it's your turn!



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone remember this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6JZ6LObug

It features "the best of Aquabid" from the year 2007.

It's now the year 2010; I think we ought to make an update! :-D

I'm itching to start editing some stuff again and I figure this is a good a place as any to get my edit on and your Aquabid favorites in a youtube video showcase!

Rules for selection:
1. Must be a Betta posted within 2010. Platys, HMs, CTs, VTs, ANYTHING so long as it's a Betta fish from 2010.
2. The fish must be selected from http://www.aquabid.com/
3. Paste a link to the auction. (If you can, save a copy of the fish to your desktop to assure that we still have access to the picture.)
4. If the fish is GORGEOUS and only has a display video, take the best screencap you can of the video and use Photobucket to repost the image here.
5. Go forth and find the Best of Aquabid's Bettas!! ;-)
NOTE: Please post up to five per person!! I need space on my desktop, lol!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

OOOOOOOO This is going to be fun!! I'll be back!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hooray! 

Also, please post no more than five per person!  ('cause I need to save space on my desktop, lol)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those bettas were GORGEOUS I want all of them!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep! I picked out my favorites from that video and thought, "what if there's others like these?!"  Hence my desire to make a Remake of the Best of Aquabid.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1274949246









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275223941









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275136657









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275135096









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275068703


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:shock::blink::thumbsup: Those are are some VERY stunning bettas.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh and I watched the Video, the Marble HMCTPK at 0:39 I bought off of aquabid! Haha when I saw his pic I was like "I know that fish"


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the video!!! Really made me want like 10 more bettas lol I'm off to aquabid!

^I love the 4th orange one!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Zenandra said:


> Oh and I watched the Video, the Marble HMCTPK at 0:39 I bought off of aquabid! Haha when I saw his pic I was like "I know that fish"



Haha are you serious?? That's awesome! 

Also, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

They were all so pretty! Some of them had colors I've never even seen before.

Here's a few of my favorites I just found (I LOVE the crowntail and wish I could have him for myself!)









































I own this little guy right here! I just think he's so pretty..


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

The yellow dragon is lovely! You're so lucky!  

Keep 'em coming, everyone!! (also, please try to avoid re-posting ones we've seen here already! That way you have one extra slot to post more unique bettas!)


Edit: also, I won't be making this video for a long while (maybe 2 months. I want to collect more and more Bettas until I feel the video has enough. In addition, I want to make sure we feature as many of the 2010 batches as we can!  So keep going back over the next few weeks and months to find new ones!

Thanks so much for your help, everyone!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are two:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1274980394









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1274971323










^love the first one! That ct is gorgeous!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Got 'em saved! Thanks so much! The top one you just posted, crownie, is simply awesome! I love the green/purple/white combo!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you! I thought he looked pretty awesome too ^-^


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ninjafish you are sooooo lucky to have that yellow dragon.Crownie I love the first one he's stunning!! The 2nd is very handsome.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in love with this guy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275013590









LOve these colors
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275200224


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275493205


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Two more from me
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275121602









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1275002633
http://s894.photobucket.com/albums/...ons/5-2010/?action=view&current=tiger_sd3.jpg


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This auction closed so no link. I really wanted this betta but too expensive .

View attachment 12523



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275148205

The copper almost looks like oil in water XD

View attachment 12526



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275030787

View attachment 12525



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275061802

View attachment 12524



http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275094157

Look at these rays!!

View attachment 12527


Really-you wanted me to only choose 5!? It was sooo hard! There's some amazing bettas on AquaBid.

EDIT: mysquishy-I saw that first betta in your first post. He's lovely!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Koi betta


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

-------:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d---------


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I see we are liking HMs and OHMs lol.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, this completes my contribution to the thread.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

That first one, did that auction end? I think I remember it. Was it the one that was over $150 or something?


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you referring to this one? This one went for $111 I believe.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah I am. You would be right about $111. I once saw one that was $301 and going up!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder what this one is going to close at? It is currently at $117. I see it going much higher. Banleanbetta has some beautiful fish.

What is the highest price someone has paid for a betta?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hah I have no idea. Yeah I saw that betta, and I believe that Banleanbetta was selling the $111 betta and the $301 betta. That is the most I've seen on AquaBid, but I can go looking XD.

EDIT: actually, I don't particularly love that fish. I liked the other two much better. But everyone to their own fish. I can see his good "conformation" though, and colors.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the fish is very pretty, but it doesn't seem unique enough to warrant $117. Maybe someone who shows betta's can point out something I'm missing. I do know that black betta's are very popular. Especially if they are free of blue iridescents. 

Now the white, blue and yellow one, I don't think you will find another betta like it. I knew that fish was going to go over $100 the minute Banleanbetta posted it.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> Are you referring to this one? This one went for $111 I believe.


I LOVE this one!! WOW. This has to be my dream betta. :shock:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well, it is orange and black, which are (or at least used to be) rare-ish betta colors. The BF pattern is nice and even and he has nice finage. However, he doesn't really catch my eye and I don't think he's very unique looking at all. His fins are also a little ragged.cThere are a lot of other ones that seem more "worthy" of that $117. But it seems kind of funny to me, that seller always has one really high selling betta and the rest aren't that expensive.

Random, but are the three bettas in your album yours? They're really pretty!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

THANKS SO MUCH EVERYONE!! What an amazing thread! I'm making dinner so I'll have to check back later for more beautiful bettas!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

M'kay, looks like no more updates so far this evening; that's alright.  The group I got today is simply phenomenal! I've already started editing the pictures together!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Random, but are the three bettas in your album yours? They're really pretty!


Yes those are some of my fish, thank you for the compliment. One day I will get around to posting pictures of my tanks and fish.  I need to sort through my pictures and then resize them.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

wow! everyone is finding some amazing bettas! And that orange and black on is up to $125 now. He's not really my style personally... I'd spend that money on a few others on the site hehe

Here's another one from me. It's for a pair... I really like splotchy fish lol:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275577910


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pair!  I like!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW If had the money I would pay half the bettas on aquabid lol!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha me too!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

NIB BETTA said:


> Yes those are some of my fish, thank you for the compliment. One day I will get around to posting pictures of my tanks and fish. I need to sort through my pictures and then resize them.


Are they from AquaBid? They look it! And hurry with the pics lol.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay so here is a rather unusual DT!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1275121131









NIB BETTA I love all of your fish! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, he's unusually GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Jayy said:


> Yes, he's unusually GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I think so too! Okay one more for me. This one is a little, beautiful girl:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275155170


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:shock: She's super beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Are they from AquaBid? They look it! And hurry with the pics lol.


They are all from different sellers on AB. I am addicted to Aquabid, which is why my signature reads Aquabid is evil.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

A few HMPK's.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG! These are all so gorgeous! I think I like the black & white dragon, the yellow, and the last one the best  Great finds!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!!!!! they're STUNNING!!!!!!!!! I love the 2nd,3nd,4th.5th and 6th.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much! What a collection!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a beautiful CT!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Fermin said:


>


Erm...It looks very cool and unusual. But it's got some fin curling going on. I would still buy it though!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He's awesome looking!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG the white dragon outlined in black ,WOW !!!! is he from USA?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thought I'd update this thread a little bit.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

EEK! More! Sorry XD

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1276095395
View attachment 13200


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1276361201
View attachment 13202


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1276361343
View attachment 13201


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1276721945
View attachment 13204


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1276349325
View attachment 13205


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1276170326
View attachment 13203


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Thought I'd update this thread a little bit.


O_O Must...have....*grabby hands*

xD :lol: Ahh, how I hate and love AB so much at the same time.....now, time to get finished with school so i can convince my parents to let me order something from AB...xD


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Thought I'd update this thread a little bit.



I like him! I want him! Wish I had the room! . He's really pretty though!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, you don't have the room, but the ability to get him, and I have the room, but not the ability to get him.....xDDD :lol:


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Haha, you don't have the room, but the ability to get him, and I have the room, but not the ability to get him.....xDDD :lol:


lol really now. are you proposing something? 

Oh yeah hop on yahoo!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol xDD Nah, my parents would KILL me if they found out....

And fine, fine....;P


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol wow! These are all so gorgeous!  Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad it was updated! I absolutely love love love that CT!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are three!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1276441810









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1276095491









http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1276441809


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Lovely trio! Thanks crownie!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

There haven't been any females on here so...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1276069192
View attachment 13227


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1276069091
View attachment 13228


and a male. I saw one just like him at Petsmart, only not a dragon!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1276624203
View attachment 13229


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the butterfly, very unique.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow you're right! The first one is amazing!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Omg spaz i love those butterflys! Xdddd!!!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

crownie said:


>


I think this is my favorite betta in the entire thread. Gorgeous! His color theme reminds me of Pottery Barn lol.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE!!!!  

I hate to say it but NO MORE BETTAS!! XD I've surpassed the allotted ten minutes by a longshot so I'm gonna have to edit the reel down.  

Sit tight for a few weeks before I finally finish and load the NEW Best of Aquabid 2010!!! (I just started a new job so I'm a little busy!) 

Thanks for all of your help! <3


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Can we keep posting even though we know you won't put it in the movie? Like if we see an awesome betta?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Sure! New pictures are welcome though after this post they will not be in the featurette video (which is still under construction,.. though I finally finished loading all of the pictures to the reel; whoo!)


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

It may be a little too late, but as I was browsing through aquabid, I came across this cutie:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1277752167









I really hope he gets picked up to a good home!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Fermin said:


> I think this is my favorite betta in the entire thread. Gorgeous! His color theme reminds me of Pottery Barn lol.


 I agree! I wanted him so bad... I wanted to name him Don Quixote!


----------

